# تلخيص لكتاب “ اخترت أن أتزوج” للدكتور مفيد جميل



## اني بل (7 مارس 2010)

الفصل الأول : مفاهيم ومبادئ كتابية 

يتحدث الكاتب في هذا الفصل عن المفهوم الكتابي للزواج منطلقاً من الآية الكتابية الواردة في سفر التكوين 2: 24 " لذلك يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بامرأته ويكونان جسدا واحدا".حيث احتوت هذه الآية على ثلاثة أفعال محورية. 

أولا: يترك، حيث لا تكتمل أركان الزواج المسيحي إلا إذا اكتملت له الصفة الشرعية والعلنية، فيجب أن يكون هناك حد فاصل وقاطع فالترك هو ثمن السعادة، فلا يمكن أن للزواج أن ينمو ويتطور دون"ترك" حقيقي وانفصال عن الأهل.ولا يعنى "الترك " التخلي عن الوالدين أو هجرهم أو التنصل من الالتزام الادبى نحوهم، فالاستقلال والاعتماد على الذات يسهّل علي الزوجين خدمة الأهل والاهتمام بهم في المستقبل. 
ثانيا: يلتصق، لا يستطيع الإنسان أن يلتصق بامراتة ما لم يكن قد قام بالترك الحقيقي، و اصل الكلمة العبرية يلتصق هوדּבק (dâbaq) بمعنى الاتصاف التام وتعنى حرفيا التصاق الشيئيين وتعلقهما تماما كما لو بمادة لاصقة (كالغراء) ويكون هناك صعوبة كبيرة في فصلهما.فعندما يلتصق الزوجين يكونا قريبين من بعضهما البعض وأقرب من اى شخص أخر أو اى شئ اخر فى عالمهما. 
ثالثا" يكونان جسدا واحدا وهى لا تعنى فقط الاتحاد الجسدي بين الزوجين لكن أن يشتركا معا في كل شئ لديهما، ليس فقط في جسديهما أو ممتلكاتهما المادية بل افكارهما ومشاعرهما أيضا، اى يصيرا الشخصان "واحدا" في الجسد والنفس والروح مع أنهما شخصان منفردان. 


ثانيا القصد من الزواج 
لقد خلقنا الله على صورته، كائنات إنسانية ليست مثل باقي الخلائق لكنها تشبه الله في القدرة الفريدة على إقامة علاقة مع من حولنا، وهذه العلاقة تقودنا إلى 
الإحساس بالأمان من خلال محبة الآخرين الحقيقية وقبولهم لنا 
القيمة الحقيقية من خلال التأثير الحقيقي والايجابي المستمر في حياة الآخرين. 



والهدف من الزواج هو 
1- وحدة الروح: يحتاج كل إنسان شخصيا إلى الإحساس العميق للإحساس بالأمان والقيمة، وهذا الاحتياج لا يتحقق إلا من خلال علاقتنا بشخص أخر. 
2- وحدة النفس: وهى علاقة متكافئة تنشأ وتنمو نتيجة إدراك كل طرف من الطرفين بما يمنحه لهما الزواج من فرص رائعة 
3- وحدة الجسد:هي التمتع الجسدي بين شريكين يتكلان على الرب في الحصول على احتياجاتهما المختلفة، كذلك هي التمتع الجنسي الذي ينبثق من التزام كل طرف بالتخلي عن رغبة الشخصية في سبيل أن يحصل الطرف الآخر على متعتة الكاملة.كذلك هي التمتع الجنسي الذي ينتج عنه إحساس الطرفين بالاشتراك معا في تجربة ممتعة جسدية ومشبعة لاحتياجاتهما. 


ثالثا: إقامة الأساس 
يرى الكاتب أنة للوصول للوحدة في الزواج يتطلب الأمر لثلاث أحجار بناء أساسية هي : 
1- النعمة: من أعظم الحقائق المعلنة في العهد الجديد هي أن كل عضو في جسد المسيح هو كاهن، ويحفزنا الكتاب على التقدم لعرش النعمة والاقتراب منه بكل ثقة. 
2- التكريس(الالتزام بالعهود): هو الرغبة العميقة في طاعة الله من خلال احترام عهد الزواج وهذه الرغبة تتولد بطريقة طبيعية باقتناع تام أن البر صالح. 
3- القبول: يدعونا الكتاب أن نقبل بعضنا البعض كما قبلنا المسيح، وان نتحمل بعض في المحبة بان نظهر ثمر الروح من محبة وطول أناة ولطف، والقبول يعنى عملا حقيقا أن نغفر عند الإساءة كفعل حقيقي وليس مجرد قرار أو رغبة.القبول الحقيقي يتطلب الاستعداد لتلقى الضربات والهجمات والاستعداد لبذل النفس مهما بلغ الثمن. 


رابعا عروس المسيح: 
في افسس 5: 22-31 يقارن الرسول بولس بين علاقة الكنيسة بالمسيح وبين علاقة الزوجة بزوجها، فالاعتماد المتبادل بينهما وثيق وثابت للغاية حتى أن الاثنين يصيران واحدا.فالعروس تمثل الكنيسة كلها، والمسيح يصير رجلها من خلال بذل نفسه كمخلص، وبذل النفس يؤدى إلى تطهيرها ثم يظل يرعاها ويقوتها


----------



## روزي86 (7 مارس 2010)

*موضوع مفيد يا اني*

*تسلم ايدك يا قمر*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (7 مارس 2010)

تسلم ايدك يا قمر
موضوع رائع


----------



## ميرنا (7 مارس 2010)

موضوع حلو


----------



## اني بل (9 مارس 2010)

مواضيعك حلوة يا حلوة ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## اني بل (12 مارس 2010)

ميرسي يا روزي على المرور وردك اللطيف


----------



## اني بل (12 مارس 2010)

ميرسي اختي على مرورك


----------



## اني بل (12 مارس 2010)

ميرسي اختي والحلاوة بمرورك


----------



## اني بل (12 مارس 2010)

هههههههههه جورجينا العزيزة مرورك افرحني ورد لي الروح وانعش فؤادي 
تحياتي لك يا أجمل جورجينا


----------

